# [SOLVED] VNC Viewer not connecting



## elesbb

Hey guys ive googled over the past last hour and tried everything i found. But nothing worked. So here i am once again asking the geniuses of TSF for their amazing support! 


I recently installed VNC on both my laptops, specs below:

HP Pavilion dv7 6163us 
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate x64
Virus/Firewall: Norton 360

Acer Aspire One
OS: Windows 7 Starter x86
Virus/Firewall: NONE

Router Specs:
Linksys Wireless N-Router WRT120N
No firewall enabled


I cannot connect to my VNC Server from the HP to the Acer. I get a connection timeout error. SO i tried 


Code:


ping 192.168.2.102

and recieved "Destination host unreachable"

I then disabled my Norton 360 firewall, same result. So i tried pinging my android phone (also connected to same router) and recieved destination host unreachable as well..

I can successfully ping the default gateway, google, and the Modem. But not any devices connected. Why? :banghead::banghead:


----------



## elesbb

*VNC Viewer not connecting*

Okay, plain and simple, HP laptop wont connect to Acer laptop. But, acer laptop successfully connects to HP laptop. Both machines are running windows 7. 

When trying to connect to the acer from my HP i get "connection timed out"


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: VNC Viewer not connecting*

Go to Start/Search and type *services.msc* and press enter. Scroll down to *Windows Firewall *service in both computers and *Disable *it. Now *VNC *will connect.


----------



## 2xg

*Destination Host Unreachable error*

Hello,

If you are getting a timed out error that might be the firewall blocking. If disabling your Norton Security didn't help, uninstall it for now by using the Norton Removal Tool.

I think that you are putting your network at risk. :grin:


> Router Specs:
> Linksys Wireless N-Router WRT120N
> No firewall enabled


No protection here also? MSE is Free and it's a good Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware protection from Microsoft.


> Acer Aspire One
> OS: Windows 7 Starter x86
> Virus/Firewall: NONE


----------



## elesbb

*Re: VNC Viewer not connecting*



spunk.funk said:


> Go to Start/Search and type *services.msc* and press enter. Scroll down to *Windows Firewall *service in both computers and *Disable *it. Now *VNC *will connect.


Should of said i already tried that, i even disabled norton 360.. i believe i have narrowed it down to a router issue, as when i make an adhoc network and connect that way it works flawlessly... now what the heck in my router is keeping it from connecting? i mean what gets me is that the acer connects to the HP but not vice versa? :huh:

Thanks a bunch for the prompt response


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: VNC Viewer not connecting*

Find out what port(s) VNC are using 
Go to an elevated command prompt and type


> # netstat -tulp | grep vnc


Or try this out: RealVNC - Port forwarding for VNC®


----------



## elesbb

*Re: VNC Viewer not connecting*



spunk.funk said:


> Find out what port(s) VNC are using
> Go to an elevated command prompt and type
> 
> Or try this out: RealVNC - Port forwarding for VNC®


 
Thanks for the link, however i have both machines connected to the SAME wireless router, so i dont see how that is a problem since both machines are on the same private network of 192.168.2.x 

Oh and just outta curiosity.. why would you post linux commands in a Windows 7 thread?? Lol.. 

And ive ran into something totally strange.. i cant ping each machine. Like, i get request timed out error. And now neither machine will connect. Yet internet is working perfectly.

I can ping the internet (www.google.com) i can ping the router's IP, but i cant ping any device on the private network.

In my router setup, under advanced router, should NAT be enabled? This really hurts my head. Im pretty familiar with networking and whatnot ive taken a course in CISCO but its been awhile..


----------



## elesbb

*Re: VNC Viewer not connecting*

Okay this is totally weird. I can ping my android device, but i cant ping any computer connected to the router....


----------



## joeten

*Re: VNC Viewer not connecting*

Moved to networking for further help


----------



## elesbb

*Re: Destination Host Unreachable error*



2xg said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you are getting a timed out error that might be the firewall blocking. If disabling your Norton Security didn't help, uninstall it for now by using the Norton Removal Tool.
> 
> I think that you are putting your network at risk. :grin:
> 
> 
> No protection here also? MSE is Free and it's a good Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware protection from Microsoft.


Um why are you telling me to remove Norton, after paying for it, and saying to use MSE? Thats just stupid xP lol. No offence. And if i disable the Router firewall doesnt put my network at risk because i have the modem's firewall setup. Im just unblocking everything from my private network. Heres my new thread where im trying to get VNC to work. I dont think its my computer because if i set up an ad-hoc network it works perfectly.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: on Host Unreachable error*

I have merged your other Thread here, there's no need to create another one with the same issue. :grin:

===========================
From the link that I gave you, it will give you an instruction on how to save your Norton's product key so that you may reinstall it later on after your issue has been resolved.

Norton sometimes can be a pain. Find out why sometimes Norton and other Security software can be the culprit. We've seen them here and have given the advice to remove Norton. I'm not saying it will resolve your issue but it did help to others:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...fi-but-cannot-connect-to-internet-628739.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-mode-only-safe-mode-w-networking-605825.html


----------



## elesbb

*Re: on Host Unreachable error*



2xg said:


> I have merged your other Thread here, there's no need to create another one with the same issue. :grin:
> 
> ===========================
> From the link that I gave you, it will give you an instruction on how to save your Norton's product key so that you may reinstall it later on after your issue has been resolved.
> 
> Norton sometimes can be a pain. Find out why sometimes Norton and other Security software can be the culprit. We've seen them here and have given the advice to remove Norton. I'm not saying it will resolve your issue but it did help to others:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...fi-but-cannot-connect-to-internet-628739.html
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-mode-only-safe-mode-w-networking-605825.html


Haha well at first i thought the lack of ping was causing my VNC error, i felt that the machines couldnt communicate with each other thus keeping VNC from connecting. So i made a new thread about VNC and not about ping. Because once i did a hard reset to the router i was able to ping (did this yesterday btw) but now today i cant ping from HP to acer just HP -> android device and acer -> android device. And i already knew about Norton blocking some things, so i tested my VNC on an ad-hoc network and it works perfectly, as does ping. I tested on the ad-hoc network with norton 360 active. I have a feeling its the router since it worked on the ad-hoc network i dont see how it can be device related. 


I have a spare router at my dad's house, im gonna hook that up and see if it works on that one. This is driving me crazy because some things work while other things shouldnt. xD


----------



## elesbb

*Re: VNC Viewer not connecting*

Okay so i booted my HP into Ubuntu. And IT CAN BE PINGED from my brothers Laptop. However, when in windows it cannot be pinged. My brothers laptop can be pinged as well, and he is running the same version of windows without Norton 360. however my Acer is running windows starter without Norton and it cannot be pinged from any machine. I did fully disable norton 360 as above method which unfortunately did not help anything.. its something with windows in general..


----------



## IT-Barry

*Re: VNC Viewer not connecting*

Turn the firewall back on.

How to Enable Windows 7 Ping Response in Firewall

----
Above should sort your pinging issue.


----------



## elesbb

*Re: VNC Viewer not connecting*



IT-Barry said:


> Turn the firewall back on.
> 
> How to Enable Windows 7 Ping Response in Firewall
> 
> ----
> Above should sort your pinging issue.


 
You sir are the best. That solved my ping issue and why vnc wasnt connecting. I guess vnc needs ping to test the connection before trying it. I dont know, i just know it works now  thanks so much!


----------



## 2xg

Good job IT-Barry! :thumb:


----------

